# Wards Cream Seperator Question



## f4icraig (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking for help with info on an old Wards hand crank cream separator. I saw someone named a Ted has some details, but I don't know how to contact him through the forum.
Thanks
Craig


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Maybe "the cream seporator guy" *Heritagefarm*? I'm not sure what is real name is though.


----------



## f4icraig (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, that's it! 
I saw the Heritage farm logo on his post.
Is there a way to contact a member? Or do I need to wait to see if he see's the question?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello,
What seems to be your problem? We can just talk about it right here if you'd like.
~Ted


----------



## f4icraig (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Ted,

I goggled Wards Cream Separators to see if I could find any info on a used one I've had forever, and never used. 
I got it out and actually looked it over (first time in 30 years) and cranked the handle. It spins fine,but I noticed it doesn't always start out smooth. I then noticed a drain plug on the bottom and thought I'd better see if there's any oil in it. I took off the the cover that holds the top spindle in place, looked inside with a flashlight and saw it's totally dry, and appears to have a tad of surface rust. 
I have no manual so I goggled it to find out what oil to use and one of the links was a page from this forum were you talked about the Wards Separator. 
What really caught my eye was you offered a copy of the manual. Not a whole lot out there about the Wards so I joined this forum to see if you still had access to a manual so I can do a routine maintenance on it. 
The separator seems to have most all the parts except the wrenches to take apart the spinner, but without the manual I'm not really sure what might be missing.
It's dark blue with the number 33-315 on it. 
There's also a piece of metal that came with it that I don't think actually belongs to it. It has the numbers 33-230 on it. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
Yes, I do offer the manual for free. Just send me your email and I'll send you the scanned copy, in individual picture format. (I need to actually put it on my website.) As far as I know (and I have searched Google high and low), I am the largest site out there on cream separators, and the only one devoted exclusively to them.


----------



## f4icraig (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Ted,

That's so kind of you to offer the manual and I am very grateful to you.My email is: [email protected] 

I'd also like to check out your website, so please pass the url!

Kindest Regards,
Craig


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll send that manual. I also noticed you had a question about the oil; I just use sewing machine oil or light hydraulic oil. You can also buy special spindle oil if you are going to use it frequently.

ETA: http://www.creamseparatorgallery.webs.com/


----------



## f4icraig (Mar 25, 2012)

Got the manual..and thanks!
Looked at the website, some great photos and info of different separators.
I looked through the manual to see what to do about disassembling the bowl. Don't have the spanner, but was able to get the nut off with a pair of needle nose, as it wasn't real tight. I did notice the marks to line the nut up with were off. The nut goes past it by about a half inch.
The manual says it normal for that to happen with age, but I wonder if I'm missing some disks.Manual doesn't indicate how many are suppose to be there, I have 13.
It also says to keep them in the order, yet there's no way to tell if they're in the right order. What are your thoughts?
I discovered what the odd piece of metal was...the bowl assembly bracket.
Sorry if I'm bombarding you with questions.
Have a great week-end.
Craig


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
If the assembled bowl rattles when assembled, then you probably have too few skimming discs. However, that sounds like the right number. The spanners are easy to have welded, or you can take a piece of wood and put nails through it for the nut wrench. (trickier, but it works) Also, I've never noticed the line to match up properly. Probably something to do with age.


----------

